# if anyone is looking for a 67



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I ran accross this in case anyones looking. Possibly a real good deal..

1967 PONTIAC GTO


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Was a vinyl top car but wasn't replaced in the past. Needs both front floor sections repaired, claims the trunk and rear window filler is solid. Has PS, PDB, A/C, his & hers shifter, AM/FM. It wasn't running when he bought it and needed a radiator and alternator. Put them in and only drove it around the block to test the transmission as the brakes leak and don't work well. Trans seems to work well on short test drive. Claims all the numbers match and he will provide pics of all typical rust areas and trim and VIN tag upon request.

$9,000.00 Could be a heck uva starting point for that price...


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

KEEP ME POSTED IF ANYONE DECIDES TO JUMP ON THIS> If i had 9k laying around i would buy it..


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> KEEP ME POSTED IF ANYONE DECIDES TO JUMP ON THIS> If i had 9k laying around i would buy it..


It would be seriously tempting for me too, but I'm not at that price level. It certainly deserves a good looking at...:cheers


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I just spoke with the owner, he says the engine is date correct for the car but has never got the PHS documentation. He also says the car is solid except for the front floor pan..He is sending me more pics and I can post them. I no this ad should probably be under gto's for sale but there is alot of guys asking about projects in the general discussion. I am seriously contemplating going to see this car..I can always make room for a 2nd GOAT


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> I just spoke with the owner, he says the engine is date correct for the car but has never got the PHS documentation. He also says the car is solid except for the front floor pan..He is sending me more pics and I can post them. I no this ad should probably be under gto's for sale but there is alot of guys asking about projects in the general discussion. I am seriously contemplating going to see this car..I can always make room for a 2nd GOAT


And Momma and Daddy's house just burned down and we need to fix them up. This might be had for a real bargain, if the pics reveal it is as solid as he claims.........:agree
If you're serious, get the VIN and do the fax back on it. It only takes a few days and would be worth the $65 to KNOW what it is.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

He is 50 miles from me, so I drove over and checked out the 67. He also has a 66 GTO in the middle of a frame off restoration. The frame has been restored and has been reassembled. The engine is a 64 389 (GTO) with a 4 speed and a tri power set up.

He will take 14,500 for both cars and throw in the rotessorie. Both project cars are complete.

The 67 runs smooth with an exhaust manifold leak, I didn't drive the car because the master cylinder was leaking.

Both are "242" cars!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> He is 50 miles from me, so I drove over and checked out the 67. He also has a 66 GTO in the middle of a frame off restoration. The frame has been restored and has been reassembled. The engine is a 73 400 with a 4 speed and a tri power set up.
> 
> He will take 14,500 for both cars and throw in the rotessorie. Both project cars are complete.
> 
> ...


14.5 for BOTH........
They gotta be worth that easily, don't you think, or is the 67 rustier than he said. I wish I could clean up on this.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mitch,

They are well worth 14,500, I would have purchased them if I were not looking for a 65 or a 64. Here are some pictures;

*1967*



​


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*1966*



​


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I was planning on robbing a bank for the 9000 but now I need to rob it for 14,500

O5gto was it numbers matching..I am no gonna be able to buy them for at least 2 months so I hope someone from this site cleans up on this deal...The frame off i DIDNT even know about, It looks like he has quite a bit done already..

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

teamwoody72 said:


> I was planning on robbing a bank for the 9000 but now I need to rob it for 14,500
> 
> O5gto was it numbers matching..I am no gonna be able to buy them for at least 2 months so I hope someone from this site cleans up on this deal...The frame off i DIDNT even know about, It looks like he has quite a bit done already..



The 67 I believe is numbers matching, I could not see the casting number on the block because of the A/C unit, the letter code on the front of the block is a YS code which is correct for a 400 auto. There are some pin holes in the tail panel and the deck lid had some severe rust. One fender has some damage but can be repaired.

On the 66 the floor patches and windshield channel patch are rough and probably need to be redone. The frame looked really good. The block is ready to assemble.

Here is a larger picture of the 66 showing the patch work;


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the 66 a complete car; i.e. does he have everything to put it together ?
Is the trunk floor and interior floors solid on the 67 ? How much work on the q-panels ?

Off subject here a little, but the rear bumper on the 67 doesn't have reverse lights. This is the 3rd 67 I've seen in a week, including the one I am buying, that doesn't have reverse lights. I've been told they were standard, but I thought I had read they were still optional in 67. Anyone know for sure ??


----------

